# Ladies Tele Opinion Needed



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

My girl loves her Queen Ativas (Vokyl)


----------



## Powder_Tracker (Dec 28, 2005)

you can rent the Schi Devils at Jax


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

you can come to the tele demo this sunday at mary jane and try both out and form your own opinion.

there is no charge for the demo itself you just need to bring a credit card for a deposit.


----------

